# Dark Matter



## Warren_Paul

Watched the first episode of this tonight and was pleasantly surprised for a Syfy channel production. Hopefully it will get even better. I've been itching for a show that might one day match the BSG remake.

It's made by the people behind Stargate Universe and steals a lot from that show. I guess they weren't ready to give up on their project yet and reimagined it as Dark Matter. The quality of the production is pretty decent for a Syfy channel show and I'm satisfied with the acting of all but perhaps the android, who has her moments, but the majority of the time she grated on my nerves a little. I can live with it.

The design of the sets was well done, and I was happy with the CG work showing the spaceship in motion. While some concepts of the plot for the first episode were a little cliché and predictable, they served their purpose and opened it up for what might be a very good show.

I'm definitely looking forward to next week.


----------



## REBerg

This premiere was a wow inside a holy cow!

Rarely have I been this enthused about a new show. It has been a verrrry long time since Syfy has offered anything with this kind of potential to stay on my watch list. Space opera, ho!



Spoiler



I like how crew members (?) are given numbers corresponding to the order in which they came out of stasis. They don't put a number on the hostile, kick-ass android after she is activated. Had they done so, she would logically have been designated “Seven.”

To physically resist Seven is futile, the boys on board painfully learn, until a security protocol (AKA Seven, herself) is overridden  and she is hastily reprogrammed to behave. Reactivated, she is directed to establish a neural link with the collective, er, I mean the ship, which immediately proves extremely useful.



I'm already thinking this series will eventually have a place with its siblings on my video shelves. Don't make me wrong about that, Syfy.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Spoiler



Oh yes, I liked the low key homage to Star Trek there.  As soon as she woke up I was like, "oh hey, android." Then, "Doesn't she look a little like Jeri Ryan?"


----------



## BAYLOR

I was impressed with the first episode.


----------



## The Bluestocking

I liked it! It reminds me a little of FIREFLY 

I did like that there looks to be a female captain/leader and the twist at the end of the first episode means I'll be coming back for more!


----------



## REBerg

The Bluestocking said:


> I liked it! It reminds me a little of FIREFLY
> 
> I did like that there looks to be a female captain/leader and the twist at the end of the first episode means I'll be coming back for more!



All right! I'm not alone.

I also see elements of _Firefly _(which can never be a bad thing) in this series, especially in the motley crew.



Spoiler



“Two” demonstrated her Captain Janeway core when she kicked “One” into next week simply because he was in her way when she wanted get to the control console. Nice!


----------



## Warren_Paul

I thought the second episode was a bit weaker than the first. 


It's still entertaining enough to keep watching, but I hope the writing gets better than what was demonstrated in this episode. 



Spoiler



I found the way the conflict was resolved by introducing the third party a bit deus ex machina. They should have just gone with the destroying the enemy ship plan, would have been better writing. As it is they scrapped that idea after mentioning it, which is just more weak storytelling. The stunt acting during the fighting scene on the planet was pretty bad as well, tbh.


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> I thought the second episode was a bit weaker than the first.
> 
> 
> It's still entertaining enough to keep watching, but I hope the writing gets better than what was demonstrated in this episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I found the way the conflict was resolved by introducing the third party a bit deus ex machina. They should have just gone with the destroying the enemy ship plan, would have been better writing. As it is they scrapped that idea after mentioning it, which is just more weak storytelling. The stunt acting during the fighting scene on the planet was pretty bad as well, tbh.



*Episode 1.02 *



Spoiler



I think you're right on all points. The second episode didn't deliver on the action promised by the pilot.
Taking out the corporation's destroyer would have been far more interesting than a rival combine, red tape solution to the miners' dilemma. If Syfy has budget concerns, it should opt for quality over quantity in the fight scenes.

Weak storyline issues aside, the writing still delivered some good stuff. I like the characters rejecting what they have learned of their criminal pasts in favor of starting over with clean slates.
Two refuses the name Portia. She declares that she will not have a computer file tell her who she is.

Three is becoming my favorite character. He reminds me, more than a little, of _Firefly_ resident bad boy, Jayne.
He wants Six to rank the crew members from "super bad-ass" down to "cause for concern." Of course he puts himself at the top of the rankings.
The man labels sword-wielding Four "Slashy Stabberson." He names his weapons, in descending order of size, Bubba, Lulu and Pip, but he won't name the knife he keeps in his boot.
"What do I think I am, psycho?" he tells One.

I think the writers need to strike a better balance between human and robot with the android. She expresses motherly concerns for other characters, coupling these pseudo-emotions with lines like: "My stealth routines are very efficient," after startling Five.



Nothing in the second episode, however, would cause me to stop watching. The show still beats most of what's out there right now.


----------



## Tulius Hostilius

I am looking for a new show to see… and I think I will give this one a try even if I am not impressed with the synopsis…

But if anyone wants to make better suggestions I would gladly appreciate!


----------



## The Bluestocking

Tulius Hostilius said:


> I am looking for a new show to see… and I think I will give this one a try even if I am not impressed with the synopsis…
> 
> But if anyone wants to make better suggestions I would gladly appreciate!



This show is promising if you liked FIREFLY or space opera in general.

If that's not your jam, then you can try any of these other new/recent shows (some are ongoing, others have just wrapped up):

1. Wayward Pines (Fox) - This show is Twin Peaks meets The X-Files meets The Prisoner.
2. Marvel's Daredevil (Netflix) - Hands down the best comic book based series of the year.
3. Outlander (Starz) - If you're a fan of feminist historical fiction meets time travel shenanigans


----------



## Cli-Fi

First episode can be summed up as Guardians of the Galaxy question mark? Though it did portray my favorite form of brainwashing extremely well. Especially at the end of the first episode... Will continue watching, as it's been a long time since there was a good space opera on TV.


----------



## clovis-man

Worth continuing to watch. Gotta see what's behind that locked door. And need to know more about the one character who isn't a crew member but knows waaay too much. The characters could be less two-dimensional, but I'll go with it for now.


----------



## Tulius Hostilius

Thanks The Bluestocking,

Firefly was OK/Good, it had some good humour, and yes, I am a space Opera Fan.

And thanks for pointing the others show. I will take them a look although for your description the 3rd one is not targeted to me. And Super Heroes are not my first choice even if sometimes they are a form of Science Fiction and Marvel's Daredevil sounds to me like something from the some Super Heroes universe, paradoxically I enjoyed Gotham.

As for Dark Matter I have seen now the first 2 episodes. Can’t say that is excellent. Doesn’t reach Firefly. It is full of clichés. Plain story. I didn’t linked with any character. The ships aren’t epic. At least doesn’t have cheap humanoid almost human aliens. But it seems to be watchable for now. As Cli-Fi said "it's been a long time since there was a good space opera on TV". But I will also say that if the show doesn’t improve I will drop it.


----------



## The Bluestocking

Tulius Hostilius said:


> And Super Heroes are not my first choice even if sometimes they are a form of Science Fiction and Marvel's Daredevil sounds to me like something from the some Super Heroes universe, paradoxically I enjoyed Gotham.



You'll be pleasantly surprised by DAREDEVIL. It's very different from other MCU stuff. Think of THE WIRE but with a superhero element in it. It's gritty and realistic and the fight scenes (especially the one at the end of episode 2) are EPIC.

If you like Space Opera, you might want to check out Killjoys.

Back on topic: will be watching episode 2 of DARK MATTER soon. Hope it'll keep the momentum going...


----------



## Warren_Paul

Well watched the 3rd episode. I'd hoped, based on how the second episode ended, that it would be at the space station and show a little more of the world. I was left disappointed. They played up the "who did this to them" with a way overwritten minor conflict stretched over the entire episode. I didn't think much of it.


The show demonstrated great promise in the first episode. Where has all that gone?  Can we get it back? Is it bad that I'm enjoying Defiance more than Dark Matter now?


----------



## REBerg

*1.03*



Warren_Paul said:


> Well watched the 3rd episode. I'd hoped, based on how the second episode ended, that it would be at the space station and show a little more of the world. I was left disappointed. They played up the "who did this to them" with a way overwritten minor conflict stretched over the entire episode. I didn't think much of it.
> 
> 
> The show demonstrated great promise in the first episode. Where has all that gone?  Can we get it back? Is it bad that I'm enjoying Defiance more than Dark Matter now?


I was disappointed in this episode, too. I kept waiting for things to get interesting, right up to the anticlimax.

The dialog seemed wooden, as if the rest of the cast members have been taking acting lessons from the android. The witty banter I liked in the first two episodes was missing. Even Three had nothing funny to say.



Spoiler



If he's so intent on finding out what's behind Door Number 1, maybe they should bring in Wayne Brady.

I think I would have had mixed feelings if the android had been reduced to atoms in a piggy-back FTL ride.

I half-expected the dead boy to spring back to life, but I guess that might have been too exciting for the episode.



Merited or not, I still have hope for the series.


----------



## REBerg

Hey! What if...


Spoiler



...the Raza crew members are really clones? The “real” Jace Corso is looking for “One,” the last scene of episode 3 reveals. Maybe he's not the only one out there looking for his or her doppelganger.


----------



## Lenny

REBerg said:


> Hey! What if...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Raza crew members are really clones? The “real” Jace Corso is looking for “One,” the last scene of episode 3 reveals. Maybe he's not the only one out there looking for his or her doppelganger.



Totally agree!



Spoiler



Behind the Big Door is probably a cloning station. When one of the crew dies, they pop out a new clone, load all of the memories into it, bish, bash, bosh, seemingly unkillable, totally fearless, always-gets-the-job-done band of mercenaries.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Five is sister to the dead kid she found, and that both stowed away with plans of revenge after the most recent batch of mercenaries killed their parents, burnt the town to the ground, and generally made a mess of the planet. But, twist, Five's plan went awry, her kid brother got shot, and Five somehow, in no particular order, got the mercenaries off the ship, stole the ship, got behind the Big Door, and self-implanted the mercenaries' memories. Alternatively, Five and kid-brother came out of hiding when the ship was empty, Five self-implanted the memories in an effort to learn everything the mercenaries know she that she could defeat them, and, in a moment of instinct, shot kid-brother. Then she stole the ship, wiped her own memories out of guilt (sloppily), and went into stasis with the hope that she'd never wake up.

Also, my money is on the android being programmed by Five to attack the mercenaries in case her plan failed - as happened in the first episode.



---

I'm fairly enjoying *Dark Matter*. The scope of the Universe has been teased and could be fun, there are enough hat-tips to other series for you to know that the writers know their domain (if wasn't already evident with them having done SG:U) and could potentially go off in exciting directions, and although things are a bit flat so far, we're only three episodes in - plenty of time for things to get interesting (particularly as we're getting the standard stories, like ship breaking down in the middle of nowhere, out of the way).


----------



## REBerg

Lenny said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the Big Door is probably a cloning station. When one of the crew dies, they pop out a new clone, load all of the memories into it, bish, bash, bosh, seemingly unkillable, totally fearless, always-gets-the-job-done band of mercenaries.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if Five is sister to the dead kid she found, and that both stowed away with plans of revenge after the most recent batch of mercenaries killed their parents, burnt the town to the ground, and generally made a mess of the planet. But, twist, Five's plan went awry, her kid brother got shot, and Five somehow, in no particular order, got the mercenaries off the ship, stole the ship, got behind the Big Door, and self-implanted the mercenaries' memories. Alternatively, Five and kid-brother came out of hiding when the ship was empty, Five self-implanted the memories in an effort to learn everything the mercenaries know she that she could defeat them, and, in a moment of instinct, shot kid-brother. Then she stole the ship, wiped her own memories out of guilt (sloppily), and went into stasis with the hope that she'd never wake up.
> 
> Also, my money is on the android being programmed by Five to attack the mercenaries in case her plan failed - as happened in the first episode.


Yeah!



Spoiler



Cloning station behind the big door. Of course. What else could it be? The door can't be an obstacle for Clone Queen Five, who apparently can go anywhere in the ship through the vents.

Also a perfect explanation for the android coming out of stasis in full attack mode against these she should have recognized as crew members. Diabolically clever, Five, but not quite clever enough. Lenny is on to you.



Looks like the series has at least 10 more episodes to get its footing and build some momentum. Hope that's enough.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Does make a lot of sense, I'll give you that.


----------



## REBerg

*1.04*
This was an improvement over what had been a downhill slide from the premiere.


Spoiler



The clinic waiting room commercial for letting a clone do your traveling for you, especially the references to transfers of memories and personality traits, lent credence to the crew-as-clones theory.
Maybe the cloning station behind the secret door theorized by Lenny is a more advanced system which gives the clones more permanence. Maybe the android attacked crew members upon reactivation because, as originally programmed, she could distinguish clones from originals.

The episode recaptured some of the humor of the opener. The uncoordinated movements and conversational exchanges between One and Three as they attempted to move their shackled back-to-back chairs was laughable.

Five's shock at witnessing the destructive capabilities of Two was also noteworthy.


----------



## Droflet

Oh, my, my, my. When, oh when, will we get the next Battlestar Galactica? Or, at least, something a little closer to it than the most recent entries into the SF arena. They are trying their best, no doubt, but the gap between the excellence of BSG and everything else does not appear to be narrowing appreciably. This show, and others, are okay but, imho, fall short of the mark. And that, folks, is my two cents worth.


----------



## Tulius Hostilius

I am afraid that I am not as optimistic as you.

In this show they are top mercenaries that maintain their fighting skills but that seem to know nothing about the most essential precautions in an arms dealer or in a casino full of tugs. It is not coherent! We really need some coherency. If they are top mercenaries they should be more carful and know a bit more of the business. But they are just… dumb! It is too much pulp fiction in its worst.

The other series (Killjoy) seems more of the same. Top bounty hunters that when go to a planet (episode 2 or 3) the ships is taken down in a stupid way and they fall prisoners at the first encounter.

I don’t like super heroes or super intelligent characters (Sherlock type)… but the characters must have some coherency. If they are mercs/bounty hunters and are alive it is natural that the characters have some precautions that every idiot non merc/bounty hunter would have. This seems too lazy from the guys that are writing this!


----------



## Gnrevolution

telford said:


> Oh, my, my, my. When, oh when, will we get the next Battlestar Galactica? Or, at least, something a little closer to it than the most recent entries into the SF arena.



I hope the Expanse series will fill this gap.  Not out till December though ...


----------



## Warren_Paul

Gnrevolution said:


> I hope the Expanse series will fill this gap.  Not out till December though ...



That's my hope too, and while it appears to be a step in the right direction, I'm going to say it's probably going to disappoint us. There just seems to be some magic about BSG that people have trouble replicating.


----------



## REBerg

telford said:


> Oh, my, my, my. When, oh when, will we get the next Battlestar Galactica? Or, at least, something a little closer to it than the most recent entries into the SF arena. They are trying their best, no doubt, but the gap between the excellence of BSG and everything else does not appear to be narrowing appreciably. This show, and others, are okay but, imho, fall short of the mark. And that, folks, is my two cents worth.





Warren_Paul said:


> That's my hope too, and while it appears to be a step in the right direction, I'm going to say it's probably going to disappoint us. There just seems to be some magic about BSG that people have trouble replicating.


The second coming of BSG remains the gold standard by which all other sci-fi series are measured. I would be shocked if anything dethrones it, especially on basic cable. Production budgets may not be what they once were.


----------



## Warren_Paul

REBerg said:


> The second coming of BSG remains the gold standard by which all other sci-fi series are measured. I would be shocked if anything dethrones it, especially on basic cable. Production budgets may not be what they once were.



To be fair about basic cable:

Dark Matter is a Syfy show,
Killjoys is a Syfy show,
The Expanse will be a Syfy show,

Battlestar Galatactica (2004) was a SyFy show.

They're all on the same cable network, the only difference between them is the people behind the scenes producing the shows -- and probably the budget, although I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't the budget that was holding them back but the ability of the writers/producers.


----------



## REBerg

*1.05*
Even the presence of zombie-like creatures couldn't quite accelerate this episode out of the pedestrian lane.


Spoiler



Further evidence that the crew members are, if not clones, something other than purely human: Two's miraculous abilities to beat an always deadly virus and to regenerate her flesh, or should I say her, fleshlike component material.


----------



## Warren_Paul

I actually thought episode 5 was one of the better ones. It tied the subplot of the episode to elements of the main story quite successfully, although I'd still prefer a more high octane serialized story arc rather than episodic shorts. At least every episode continues teasing the main story, although I'm getting a bit tired of waiting for what's behind door number 1.



Spoiler



But I've always had a soft spot for zombies. There certainly seems to be much evidence pointing towards the crew being clones theory, definitely something more than human.


----------



## clovis-man

The zombie episode was entertaining. But I have to advance an overly simplistic thought (something I do often): This series is starting to look a tad like someone was thinking a lot about *Farscape* when the concept was conceived. Now don't start making character comparisons. That won't turn out well.


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> The zombie episode was entertaining. But I have to advance an overly simplistic thought (something I do often): This series is starting to look a tad like someone was thinking a lot about *Farscape* when the concept was conceived. Now don't start making character comparisons. That won't turn out well.




They've been making Firefly comparisons too. But I think this series is going to be successful


----------



## REBerg

Not that it's a competition, but _Killjoys_ is beating _Dark Matter_ on my personal "watchability" meter.
To give _Dark Matter_ a boost, Syfy should slate a crossover episode or two in which Dutch, John and D'Avin get a warrant for Marcus Boone/Three. They track down the Raza, but they cannot determine whether they have their suspect or a clone?


----------



## REBerg

I've been thinking of _Dark Matter _as _Killjoys'_ duller and less attractive cousin, but I found this episode to be interesting.



Spoiler



Mining Five's dreambank was a creative way to present the backstories of the other crew members, as well as her own. I'm glad they didn't try to cover everyone in one episode.


In a completely unrelated observation: David Hewlett, in his cameos as the crew's "boss," does not appear to have stepped too far outside his _Stargate Atlantis_ Dr. Rodney McKay persona. I haven't seen him in anything else. Is he typecast or simply playing himself?


----------



## Warren_Paul

1.06



Spoiler



This episode was interesting because it fills in some blanks on character backgrounds, but because they have limited themselves to episodes solely within the confines of their ship while it meanders through space, they were left with no choice but to use an info-dump method that I found came across rather forced.

While I liked seeing how Five came to be aboard the ship and how she was connected to the dead boy, I still would have rather learned about Four by his past actually catching up with him and throwing him into a scenario of confronting the empress. The way they did it in this episode loses the points they'd gained from me with episode 4+5.

But Four's reaction does imply that we might well see more of that plotline before long, so fingers crossed there; would be nice to have some conflict that actually matters for once introduced into the story.

I found Six's memory of killing everybody a bit unbelievably forced as well. The main guy they were talking to, sure, kill him for tricking them all into committing mass murder, but killing the rest of the group seemed really out of character. But I suppose they are trying to show us what he was like before he lost his memories. Yet even taking that into consideration, there appeared to be zero reason to kill the other 3 people in that scene; they were all duped just as much as he was.


----------



## Lenny

Spoiler: 1.07



Welp, no crazy cloning machine.  Could it be, then, that One is the only clone (him, or the 'real' Corso), and the rest are actually themselves?

Poor insecure Android!

Interesting to have a 'villain' set up. We've passed the halfway mark for the first series, and the story arc appears to be keeping with: "Who are these people? Why can they not remember? Will they find food?", so I guess that's going to be resolved over the next six episodes, and this villain fella, Ferrous Corp, the Mikkei Combine, and Calchek will be more centre stage come a second series.


----------



## REBerg

Lenny said:


> Spoiler: 1.07
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, no crazy cloning machine.  Could it be, then, that One is the only clone (him, or the 'real' Corso), and the rest are actually themselves?
> 
> Poor insecure Android!
> 
> Interesting to have a 'villain' set up. We've passed the halfway mark for the first series, and the story arc appears to be keeping with: "Who are these people? Why can they not remember? Will they find food?", so I guess that's going to be resolved over the next six episodes, and this villain fella, Ferrous Corp, the Mikkei Combine, and Calchek will be more centre stage come a second series.


*1.07*

Mapplethorpe? What kind of a lame code is that?



Spoiler



I was certain that you were right about finding a cloning station behind the big mystery door. Big disappointment! I still haven't completely abandoned the crew-as-clones theory.

Anyway, at least the cargo bay beyond the door was full of goodies -- Three's dying, unremembered girlfriend, “entertainment” android Wendy and apparently enough liquid assets to get the Raza back in full shipshape. What was up with the door only opening enough to allow crew members to squeeze through? Gotta mean something.

I do feel sorry for the ship's original android. Seems like all she really wants is a friend.
Maybe a less severe hairstyle would do the trick. She should have taken advantage of Wendy's salon skills before she went bananas.

I sincerely hope that the revitalized ship will take them somewhere more interesting than FTL space. _Dark Matter_ is starting to remind me of _Stargate Universe_, in a reverse sort of way – with the mystery focused on the characters instead of the ship.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Spoiler: 1.07



I was pretty underwhelmed. Losing faith in this show. What happened to back in episode 2 when Five was saying they must not open the door. It's Five herself opening it instead, betraying her own warning...

After all that anticipation building up to what was behind the door... I was disappointed. Two episode length characters that deserved considerably more screen time than they got, resulting in them barely adding anything to the story, nothing catastrophic behind the door, turning Five's warning into a gaping plot hole, and their money problems solved as soon as they step foot inside the room.

Pretty weak storytelling imo. But hey, at least they mentioned the villain.


----------



## Lenny

Spoiler: 1.08



But...but...but... the clone theory!  Curse these writers, and their liberal use of red herrings!

So One and Corso are, for sure, two different people. We've had backstory on Four and Six, and moved to the next stage for both. Five's origins have been revealed, and Three has had both a touching moment and a "Wooooahhh!" reveal (which explains One and Corso).

New Obvious Theory(TM) time: Two is behind the memory loss! We're running out of episodes, and the reveals are becoming more shocking, and more closely linked to the story arc of how this crew got to the point where they woke up on a ship with no memories. To me, the lack of any reveal of Two's past suggests that she has a big part to play in what happened to them all.

It was interesting to see that the Transfer Transit pods were all decorated as "Transfer Transit 2.0" - maybe the clone theory isn't a bust after all? Why would label this the second major release of the tech, if the first major release isn't going to play some part? Chekhov's Cloning Device, if you will.


----------



## REBerg

Lenny said:


> Spoiler: 1.08
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...but... the clone theory!  Curse these writers, and their liberal use of red herrings!
> 
> So One and Corso are, for sure, two different people. We've had backstory on Four and Six, and moved to the next stage for both. Five's origins have been revealed, and Three has had both a touching moment and a "Wooooahhh!" reveal (which explains One and Corso).
> 
> New Obvious Theory(TM) time: Two is behind the memory loss! We're running out of episodes, and the reveals are becoming more shocking, and more closely linked to the story arc of how this crew got to the point where they woke up on a ship with no memories. To me, the lack of any reveal of Two's past suggests that she has a big part to play in what happened to them all.
> 
> It was interesting to see that the Transfer Transit pods were all decorated as "Transfer Transit 2.0" - maybe the clone theory isn't a bust after all? Why would label this the second major release of the tech, if the first major release isn't going to play some part? Chekhov's Cloning Device, if you will.


*1.08*
Curses! We have been thoroughly duped by the cloning industry!



Spoiler



Even with Transfer Transit 2.0, the consumer-level, commercial clones have very limited lifespans, just long enough for an extended weekend on Risa. That's probably a built-in safeguard to avoid clone chaos. Who is to say that black market clones, the type of clone that cutthroat space pirates might know where to find, would have such limitations?

All right, I concede that the clone theory has left center stage, but I haven't completely abandoned a role for them in the few episodes yet to come.

At this point, I'll jump on board your latest trademarked theory and expect big things from Two's secret. Interesting that Four and One had similar backstories, both coming from high places and looking to solve murder cases. At this rate, Three will turn out to be the rightful heir to the Iron Throne.

I was happy to see the android and Five seem to find each other. Both were desperately searching for a friend and not getting any takers.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Wasn't too bad of an episode. Had some good moments and reveals.



Spoiler



I'd dismissed the clone theory awhile back. Although introducing the concept of clones into the same episode that we get to see his doppelganger is definitely a red herring of the highest degree and a trick well played. But it now appears Derrick Moss genetically modified his body to get onto the Rasa and get revenge on Boone for killing his wife.

While watching the scene towards the end when One was telling them the truth, I was starting to think he has become my prime suspect, until the reveal of his true identity right at the end. Unless the memory loss incident was truly an accident, it doesn't make sense for it to be part of Derrick's plan to get revenge on Boone.

I'm leaning towards it being Two as well, and she definitely is something more than human, if her regenerative ability is anything to go by. Or surprise twist, it's Android! 

I laughed at the shooting scene when Two and Four were fighting their way into the base after Six. It was so badly done, how the enemies were waiting for them around corners, and when they showed up, the enemies just stepped out in front of them and not even trying to attack. It's like, surprise! Now shoot me! Somebody needs to teach the production crew how to choreograph combat better.


----------



## Jesse412

Initially I found the characters to be pretty generic but the premise is interesting and I'm curious where they will take it.  For me it picked up with the space zombie episode. I thought the look into a few of the characters past in the next episode was also interesting. Last week's episode put "Dunking the cosmic donut" forever into my lexicon of sex euphemisms.


----------



## REBerg

I had such high hopes for this series after the premiere. Now, I'm wondering if it has any type of vision whatsoever behind it.
If the plan is to devote the entire first season to laying a foundation for subsequent seasons, it's a bad plan. The series has only four episodes left to establish a direction and possibly gain some traction, or it may not get another season.


----------



## Gnrevolution

I dunno it's kinda growing on me, still think there's something fishy about the android, there's definitely something going on with the group as a whole interested to find out what. Whether it turns out to be interesting or not will have to see...


----------



## REBerg

*1.10*
As long as Mallozzi and Mullie are prone to recycling _Stargate Atlantis_ cast members, Torri Higginson is a better choice than David Hewlett. Always liked her as Dr Weir.


Spoiler



Getting "spaced" will be the ultimate test of Two's human status.


----------



## REBerg

*1.11*

A revealing episode.



Spoiler



Two is a Synth. I wonder if she was created by David Elster. The authorities in _Dark Matter_ apparently take the same destructive view of super androids as those in _Humans_.

I was not surprised that she survived. I was surprised at how long it took for her to reappear.

Also not surprised that Two spaced the guy who spaced her. Turnabout might be considered fair (and logical) play in an android mind.

The fight between Two and the female member of the other mercenary crew looked like they were concentrating on landing a few good slaps -- right up the point where Two snapped her opponent's neck.

Speaking of killing, Five didn't seem to miss any shots when she came to Two's rescue. Might Five be something more sinister than she seems?

Delivering a device that destroys a planet does not bode well for references and future jobs for the crew of the Raza. Delivering the final two episodes of the season next Friday does not bode well for the future of _Dark Matter_.


----------



## Warren_Paul

It was one of Dark Matter's stronger episodes, that's for sure.



Spoiler



But I feel they kind of glossed over Five's first kill. Wasted emotional impact there. Although the hypoxia scene was entertaining, when One was talking about how the "Men of the Rasa" needed to stand up and show what they were made of, all the while the Women of the Rasa were outside saving the day. Probably one of Dark Matter's better scenes, imo.





REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Two is a Synth. I wonder if she was created by David Elster. The authorities in _Dark Matter_ apparently take the same destructive view of super androids as those in _Humans_.





Spoiler



I'm not sure if android is quite the right term. What I got from it was that she wasn't robotic like Android but more genetically engineered. From what I could see, the only robotic part of her is the nanites which could be added to a human being like they did in Killjoys. The rest of her body I think is human created organs with extra code added to the DNA to make her super human. Yes she was created in a lab, but not with mechanical parts like Android was.


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> It was one of Dark Matter's stronger episodes, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if android is quite the right term. What I got from it was that she wasn't robotic like Android but more genetically engineered. From what I could see, the only robotic part of her is the nanites which could be added to a human being like they did in Killjoys. The rest of her body I think is human created organs with extra code added to the DNA to make her super human. Yes she was created in a lab, but not with mechanical parts like Android was.


My mistake. 



Spoiler



Two is more than a robotic human lookalike. A "manufactured" human body made indestructible by nanites is a definition for which I could not find a noun. "Synthetic" and the abbreviation "Synth" were taken by Humans to label what are truly androids, so I guess a new name is in order.

I saw a review of the episode on tv.com that had theorized Two is a "alien-like cyber-android-borg-robo-something-or-other." How about that? Too long?


----------



## Warren_Paul

REBerg said:


> My mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Two is more than a robotic human lookalike. A "manufactured" human body made indestructible by nanites is a definition for which I could not find a noun. "Synthetic" and the abbreviation "Synth" were taken by Humans to label what are truly androids, so I guess a new name is in order.
> 
> I saw a review of the episode on tv.com that had theorized Two is a "alien-like cyber-android-borg-robo-something-or-other." How about that? Too long?





Spoiler



I saw that review as well. Seems the author of it really didn't quite understand what exactly she was.

In the episode Android referred to her as being "Biosynthetic." While I'm by no means an expert when it comes to science, I believe the term is related to using organic material to genetically engineer something else. I think that will do, she's a Biosynthetic.

Btw, I wasn't picking on your use of the word Synth, but the specifically calling her an android after that.


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that review as well. Seems the author of it really didn't quite understand what exactly she was.
> 
> In the episode Android referred to her as being "Biosynthetic." While I'm by no means an expert when it comes to science, I believe the term is related to using organic material to genetically engineer something else. I think that will do, she's a Biosynthetic.
> 
> Btw, I wasn't picking on your use of the word Synth, but the specifically calling her an android after that.





Spoiler



All right. A Biosynthetic she is. I hope that doesn't get shortened into the logical acronym.


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> *1.11*
> 
> A revealing episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of killing, Five didn't seem to miss any shots when she came to Two's rescue. Might Five be something more sinister than she seems?



Hard to miss when it was point blank range. I saw it as her being determined to eliminate a threat to Two.


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> Hard to miss when it was point blank range. I saw it as her being determined to eliminate a threat to Two.


Hmm. You may be right.
In my own limited experience using a handgun, I was unable to hit a tin can at extremely close range using a relatively small-caliber weapon. Of course, that may very well have been just me. I also couldn't hit the target with a rifle on a Navy firing range during boot camp training.
I may have become more proficient with practice, but I took my lack of natural ability as a sign that I and firearms are a bad mix.


----------



## Warren_Paul

The scene wasn't believable imo. It would be hard for Five to even pull the trigger, let alone kill somebody; it's against her nature. Although she has been wanting to prove she has a place on the crew, which could possibly push her to taking such lengths, but they failed to follow through on the emotional impact.


----------



## Gnrevolution

Although you are right, the emotional impact of the kill wasn't shown there and then, who's to say it won't be followed up in subsequent episodes?


----------



## clovis-man

Gnrevolution said:


> Although you are right, the emotional impact of the kill wasn't shown there and then, who's to say it won't be followed up in subsequent episodes?



There may be unplumbed depths to her character that won't emerge until a later time. Something beyond the geeky tag-along. She needs better clothes, though.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Yeah, I guess it's possible they will follow up with it next episode. Although that might be a bit late?


----------



## REBerg

Suppose, just for fun, that ...



Spoiler



… Five showed minimal emotional reaction to turning the evil mercenary into Swiss cheese because, deep down, she is really a psychopath;

... beneath her sweet, innocent, caring, teenage, junior clown fashion sense facade, Five is the most cold-blooded killer in the group.

Nobody would see that coming, just as the mercenaries found her so non-threatening that they didn't bother to search her for weapons. Was she packing that toad-sticker because she fears for her life, or because she knows how to use it?



Just sayin' ...


----------



## svalbard

Although I still folllowing the show I cannot undestand why. 

The production values are poor, the acting so-so and the plotting plodding. It really is dreadful stuff and yet I find myself tuning in week after week. One of life's little mysteries.


----------



## clovis-man

svalbard said:


> Although I still folllowing the show I cannot undestand why.



'Cause you want to find out what happens. I've watched a lot of strange stuff for that reason. I do agree with you about the production values. It makes Firefly's plywood sets seem inspired by comparison. And I have to add that the costumes are really poor. Yet I continue to watch.


----------



## Warren_Paul

REBerg said:


> Suppose, just for fun, that ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> … Five showed minimal emotional reaction to turning the evil mercenary into Swiss cheese because, deep down, she is really a psychopath;
> 
> ... beneath her sweet, innocent, caring, teenage, junior clown fashion sense facade, Five is the most cold-blooded killer in the group.
> 
> Nobody would see that coming, just as the mercenaries found her so non-threatening that they didn't bother to search her for weapons. Was she packing that toad-sticker because she fears for her life, or because she knows how to use it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin' ...



That would be a very good twist. It would suit the big reveal of who actually wiped their memories.


----------



## Droflet

svalbard said:


> Although I still folllowing the show I cannot undestand why.
> 
> The production values are poor, the acting so-so and the plotting plodding. It really is dreadful stuff and yet I find myself tuning in week after week. One of life's little mysteries.



Ah, yeah, me too. Life's funny like that, isn't it?


----------



## Warren_Paul

Droflet said:


> Ah, yeah, me too. Life's funny like that, isn't it?



After awhile it just becomes a matter of finishing what you started. We've invested all this time into the show so might as well see it through to the end so all that time doesn't go to waste.

In saying that, I don't _dislike_ Dark Matter, but do have the opinion that there is better stuff to watch out there.


----------



## Gnrevolution

I guess I'm still watching it hoping that possibly some of what we see is intended to distract us from some underlying story.  It's crazy but part of me thinks that maybe the whole look and feel of the show as a 90's throwback is there to misdirect us, lulling us into a false sense of security over some hidden agenda.  You never know, it's possible... 

It's a bit like The 100 (anyone watched that), really didn't have high hopes for that but then that show took a left turn and went complete off-road!


----------



## REBerg

Gnrevolution said:


> It's a bit like The 100 (anyone watched that), really didn't have high hopes for that but then that show took a left turn and went complete off-road!


Check out this thread

https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/551890/

A third season is coming.

The following link includes possible spoilers.



Spoiler



http://www.christianpost.com/news/t...angle-between-lexa-clarke-and-bellamy-143628/


----------



## Warren_Paul

One more episode to go.



Spoiler



So close to the big reveal. So it appears Two and it sounded like Four, I think, were planning to kill either One, Three or Six. And Five may have known about it prior to the memory wipe since she was the one who planted the recording device. I'm starting to wonder whether @REBerg is right and that Five really is the culprit. It would be a good twist. But I think more likely if she is responsible for the memory wipe then she did it to save whoever Two and Four were going to kill.

But it might be that Five hadn't listened to the device prior to the memory wipe, which would mean this is the first she knows of it. If that's the case, then the "traitor" is likely whoever "He" is that they were going to knock off.


I would have thought Android would have invented some way of protecting herself from getting zapped. She must be getting tired of it by now.

The person at the end who zaps Android, it just doesn't make sense that suddenly the "traitor" makes their move after all this time with seemingly no reason to do so. Two possibilities come to mind. Five is getting Android out of the way so that she can confront Two and Four about what she heard on the radio, and is planning to go about it in a surprisingly uncharacteristic manner, or the scientists messed with Two's mind and she's subconsciously turned against them.

Anyway, guess we will only have one week to wait before knowing the answer.



EDIT: Oh, didn't realise it was a double episode. Will be back after watching the finale.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Spoiler: 1.13



So it was Six. I'm kind of disappointed that it wasn't such a big surprising twist. I can believe him being the traitor, it suits his character. Now with him telling Five she is responsible for wiping everybody's memories brings into question the unreliable narrator. Do we believe him or not?

Personally I do believe him that Five was responsible for wiping their memories. It makes sense.

To be honest. I wanted the traitor to be Five, and I'm disappointed that didn't happen.


----------



## REBerg

*1.12/1.13*


Spoiler



I was a little surprised by the identity of the last crew member standing in the finale. I liked the way they did it, dragging each person out in single-file for viewers to check off.

I don't know what finally getting the answer to the big, 13-episode, "whodunit" question means. Is it the end of the series or only the end of the first season? Could go either way.



I haven't been able to find any announcements about the status of either _Dark Matter_ or_ Killjoys_. I probably wouldn't miss _Dark Matter_, but I'd hate to lose _Killjoys_.


----------



## clovis-man

Re the ending scene, I'm reminded of the very old admonition: "Believe nothing of what you hear, and only half of what you see."

Yet another cliff hanger. I'm certainly getting impatient with it all. And I still don't like the monochrome costumes with the floppy gunslinger holsters. Becoming harder to take the dialogue seriously as well. If it doesn't come back next year, I'll find a way to get past it.


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> Yet another cliff hanger. I'm certainly getting impatient with it all. If it doesn't come back next year, I'll find a way to get past it.


Yeah, I'd say, after 13 episodes of teasing, cliffhanger finale or not, stick a fork in it. It's done.


----------



## svalbard

That was it!!! I watched 13 episodes for that 'shock' ending. No thanks to S2 methinks.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Was just reading that Dark Matter and Killjoys have both been renewed for season 2. But whether people come back to watch them next year is the question, especially considering they will have to compete with The Expanse -- which is getting very favorable reviews for the pilot.


----------



## Droflet

Really? Well slap my *ss and call me Danny.


----------



## BAYLOR

I can't wait for season 2.


----------



## REBerg

I'll still watch it, mostly because I want to see where they go from the end of season 1. I don't how many episodes I'll give them to go somewhere -- ANYWHERE! After all, they do have the entire "Final Frontier" available.


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> I'll still watch it, mostly because I want to see where they go from the end of season 1. I don't how many episodes I'll give them to go somewhere -- ANYWHERE! After all, they do have the entire "Final Frontier" available.



Now if they'll just rethink the costumes......


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> Now if they'll just rethink the costumes......


Well, they're still an upgrade from the original _Star Trek_.

https://www.yourprops.com/movieprop...utu-Woman-Top-from-A-Private-Little-War-1.jpg

Don'tcha think?


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> Well, they're still an upgrade from the original _Star Trek_.
> 
> https://www.yourprops.com/movieprop...utu-Woman-Top-from-A-Private-Little-War-1.jpg
> 
> Don'tcha think?



Oh, I don't know. Hard to top Mariette Hartley in her guest role. Ah, how I pine for the '60s. Or was that the fjords?

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/59/61/f5/5961f52a530d53baf5dccb0a4a42f253.jpg


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> Oh, I don't know. Hard to top Mariette Hartley in her guest role. Ah, how I pine for the '60s. Or was that the fjords?



Pining for the fjords? What kind of crazy dead parrot talk is that?

I did some pining of my own in my youth, for Droxine. It wasn't the costume, of course. Who could resist a woman who could put even Mr. Spock's mind in the clouds?

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20090318181824&path-prefix=en


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> Pining for the fjords? What kind of crazy dead parrot talk is that?
> 
> I did some pining of my own in my youth, for Droxine. It wasn't the costume, of course. Who could resist a woman who could put even Mr. Spock's mind in the clouds?
> 
> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20090318181824&path-prefix=en



Oh yeah. That was going to be my next choice. Gotta love those outfits. It was often said in that era that people didn't wear clothes, they wore costumes. Need to reverse the trend a little in* Dark Matter*.


----------



## svalbard

Droflet said:


> Really? Well slap my *ss and call me Danny.



Hello Danny...


----------



## Kylara

Haven't read all the comments, but I felt the first episode was the best episode of the whole season. A little too much work by the writers to remind viewers that there are secrets and danger and people aren't who they say they are. Seems a little copyish of a few older shows, most notably Firefly but without such good characterisation. All seem a little 2D and writing lacking a little bit. Such a shame as so much potential that I saw that obviously couldn't be delved into because of all the time with mini info dumps or unnecessary monologues  I'll watch season 2 but I'll be watching alone (the OH managed 3 and half episodes before storming out, and he is usually very forgiving - I think it was the computery/engineery fluff that got him). Didn't watch every week, but watched a couple at a time by the end and felt a little efforty to get through.


----------



## Warren_Paul

DM sacrificed world building for the sake of mystery, but the mystery itself wasn't fleshed out enough to satisfy me and felt rather forced, and underwhelming at that...



Spoiler



Wasn't surprised by the finale revelation one bit, and the big metal door turned out to be nothing of any real significance and is already forgotten about. Five said there were secrets behind there that people wanted locked away. Kind of feel like that mystery never reached its potential and is borderline plot hole.

One interesting thing of note, I was re-watching an old scene where Five is talking to Two about how she knows somebody sabotaged the ship and wiped their memories. The interesting thing is the moment she said "it wasn't her, but somebody else." was right when Six was shown on the screen. Right back in episode 2 they pretty much told us.


----------



## Juliana

I missed this show somehow and just found it on Netflix. Binge-watched the first 4 episodes yesterday; cute and not hugely serious but with some nice characters. Enjoying it so far...


----------



## Jakjac

Just starting to binge watch this, its a good show with some good moments but something is missing I might rank it 7 out of 10


----------



## Rodders

I just ordered this and will be watching it over the New Year weekend.


----------



## REBerg

*2.01 Welcome to Your New Home*



The second season premiere had a lot more going for it than most of the first season.


Spoiler



Courtesy of Six (now known as Lt. Kal Varrik), Two, Three and Four have swapped the Raza for a moon-based prison. Not much change there.
All three of them get on the bad side of the prison administration in short order. With no speedy trial in sight, the trio now have a purpose -- escape. Big change there from season one (having a purpose, that is).
Varrik is intent on keeping restoring his friendship with Five, who seems to be something special to the authorities. Along with Five, I don't buy Six's story that his memory was also wiped and he was only following orders when he recovered his identity and completed his undercover mission to arrest the Raza crew.
I was shocked by the ending when the real Jace Corso puts three rounds into One's chest and a coup de grâce to the forehead.


----------



## Juliana

Oops, forgot it started this weekend! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ratsy

Is the show worth watching? I see its on Netflix so I was thinking of making this my new treadmill show. Currently old Smallville and TNG episodes are filling that role.


----------



## Droflet

It's not bad, buy not as good as The Expanse which IS worth a look, Ratsy.


----------



## Juliana

It's a cute 'treadmill show' and fun, but The Expanse is definitely better. Not sure if on Netflix yet though?


----------



## ratsy

I borrowed the Expanse from my library, but only made it to episode 3 before my time ran out, and I have every intention of getting it again to finish. I read the first book and wanted to see how they compared. I liked what I saw so far.


----------



## ctg

ratsy said:


> Is the show worth watching?



It's a good show. One of those summer pearls that you only get 10 episodes worth at the time. First season didn't had great deal of budget, but what they got they did as much as they could while the writers put effort in the script to make it as good as they could. The characters are believable and the watcher can easily find his or her favourite ones from a crew that has a colourful back-story. Some of them are even royalties. 

So I recommend this for watching, even if I don't comment much as I take break from these things over summer months.



Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I was shocked by the ending when the real Jace Corso puts three rounds into One's chest and a coup de grâce to the forehead.



It was pleasing. Justice got served and replicate erased from books of history. You can count that real Mr Corso knows more than he has let us to believe. Things are happening and as long as the android keep up putting a fight they might get out from the Dodge.


----------



## BAYLOR

10 episodes is just not enough, I want more.


----------



## Juliana

I caught last season after it had ended, so found 10 episodes was just perfect for binge watching all at once.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was pleasing. Justice got served and replicate erased from books of history. You can count that real Mr Corso knows more than he has let us to believe. Things are happening and as long as the android keep up putting a fight they might get out from the Dodge.





Spoiler



But he wasn't really a replicant. He was a corporate heir surgically altered to have Corso's face so he could take his place on the Raza and get close to the man suspected to have murdered his wife (Three/Marcus Boone). If they were going to kill him, why go down the road of having a witness in the case suspiciously killed right after he asked about him? The multiple gunshot wounds, especially the one to the head, say he's gone, but I wonder...


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't really a replicant. He was a corporate heir surgically altered to have Corso's face so he could take his place on the Raza and get close to the man suspected to have murdered his wife (Three/Marcus Boone). If they were going to kill him, why go down the road of having a witness in the case suspiciously killed right after he asked about him? The multiple gunshot wounds, especially the one to the head, say he's gone, but I wonder...



Who's on first??


----------



## svalbard

Who killed who? That is the question.


----------



## REBerg

*2.01 Kill Them All


 *​All right! Lots of things going on in this installment.



Spoiler



First and foremost, the crew escapes the prison. I thought it was suspicious that the impounded Raza seemed simply to be parked in orbit, just waiting for the crew to return and head out. No guards. Tracking device attached?

Five's episode title command caught me by surprise. I guess the android's programming includes no pesky Asimovian Laws safeguarding humans if given the kill command by a bona fide Raza crew member. Good for her!

Seems to be an assortment of powers that want some or all of the crew executed or preserved, particularly Five. Not much of a nod given to the freshly deceased One, other than a newscast near the end of the episode announcing his mysterious demise. The crew has a trio of new recruits to replace the fallen One -- a quartet if the real Jace Corso has stowed away somewhere.



Good fight scenes and an abundance of chucklesome dialog rounded things out. So far, season two is beating season one.


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> *2.01 Kill Them All
> *​All right! Lots of things going on in this installment.



Hate to be churlish, but I didn't find all that much to like about the episode. The dialogue was sometimes wooden, unimaginative and poorly acted. The fight scenes were about on a level with Kwai Chang Caine, i.e., not all that creative or athletic. 



Spoiler



However, I liked the android the best.  Hopefully, it'll improve now that the prison stuff is done.


----------



## REBerg

*2.03 I've Seen the Other Side of You*
Memory games! 


Spoiler



Back aboard the ship, idling in space, flip-flopping about who they were/are, unaware of an agent within. Seems a whole lot like the stagnation that was season one.
It's watchable, but unremarkable. They really need to get an interesting collective purpose, hopefully in another galaxy far, far way, and get on with it."


----------



## clovis-man

I still like the android the best; tired of the grunge look on number 5; all the hip holster straps still look silly. Starting to seem like *Lost In Space*. I'm still watching because there's not much else on this time of year.


----------



## REBerg

*2.04 We Were Family*
Concentrating on the personal stories of characters is adding depth to the series.


Spoiler



Case in point -- the android and her quest to transcend her programming to become more human.
I did not suspect that the guy who picked her up in the shopping mall and so frequently got her to say "OK" was a member of an emancipated, advanced model android group. I thought he was some unscrupulous bottom-feeder who would reprogram her and sell her -- as in AMC's _Humans_.
You just know she's going to install that device and humanize herself. I hope it performs as promised. Crew reactions should be fun.
Boone's backstory was another good investment. I was sorry that his "family reunion" was so short. His gutshot "step-dad" was still kicking when  Boone took the kidnap victim from the cabin, which makes me think he might show up again.


Additional developments for Nyx, Devin and Six promise more complexity as season two continues.


----------



## AE35Unit

Watched most of season 1. Didnt think much of it


----------



## REBerg

AE35Unit said:


> Watched most of season 1. Didnt think much of it


Season one was pretty much a lengthy whodunit" with an unsatisfying ending. Season two is showing more promise. I hope it continues to do so.


----------



## AE35Unit

REBerg said:


> Season one was pretty much a lengthy whodunit" with an unsatisfying ending. Season two is showing more promise. I hope it continues to do so.


I'll skip. It doesnt appeal.


----------



## REBerg

*2.05 We Voted Not to Space You*
And also not to give you a whole lot of screen time in this episode


Spoiler



Wow. Give an android a humanizing "upgrade," and you get one kick-ass operative!
My sympathy goes out to Marc Bendavid, who has joined what must be a fairly exclusive group of actors to have three characters killed in the same series. R.I.P. "One," Derrick Moss and Jace Corso. OK. One was really a surgically altered Moss, but that's still three (kind of).


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> *2.05 We Voted Not to Space You*
> And also not to give you a whole lot of screen time in this episode



Like I've said before, the android is my favorite character. Even more so now.  Still not thrilled with the dialogue and character interaction, however.


----------



## REBerg

*2.05 We Voted Not to Space You*
If the writers would add a little more humourous give-and-take, I think the dialogue and character interaction would benefit greatly. I wouldn't want to see a big boost in drama. I don't see this as that kind of show.


Spoiler



Three doesn't seem to know how to relate to the humanized android. I laughed when she slapped him on his butt and asked what it took for a girl to get a compliment. 
The android's diagnostic version of herself appearing to act as her conscience is an interesting element.


----------



## REBerg

​*2.07 She's One of Them Now*

Now they're going places!



Spoiler



Blink Drive! Yeah! Corporate butt-kickings coming!


----------



## REBerg

​*2.08 Stuff to Steal, People to Kill*
Holy “Mirror, Mirror”!


Spoiler



Nothing like a trip to a parallel universe to show the crew of the Raza just how despicable they were in their universe before the memory wipes. And actor Marc Bendavid, as parallel universe Jace Corso, is killed yet again! Tough to be so expendable.


----------



## clovis-man

Han Solo: "Luke, we're gonna have company." And in pretty much every other western shoot 'em up, that quote gets used. So why should I be disappointed when it gets used two or three times in this last episode? I guess I keep hoping for some originality. And, yes, Star Trek did it better.


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> And, yes, Star Trek did it better.


The bearded Spock did look diabolical.


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> The bearded Spock did look diabolical.



But still flawlessly logical.


----------



## REBerg

*2.09 Going Out Fighting*




I just might learn to love this show again.



Spoiler



All of the crew members (and yes, even Three) putting themselves at risk to save Two was heartwarming. Lots more to like: including a voyage to Earth, a space elevator, a Terminator, space demon possession, the Nyx and Four "Grapplefest" and a hot chocolate-stealing android. To top it all off, Wil Wheaton seems to have finally embraced his true thespian calling, playing a villain. After all, he already had the hate fan base he earned as Wesley Crusher. What did he have to lose?


----------



## REBerg

Renewed for third season!


----------



## REBerg

*2.10 Take the Shot*




Back to tedium aboard ship for this episode



Spoiler



Hallucinations controlled by a simulation. Can't say that I was overly impressed by this one.

I think that the android is heading the plot often enough that it's time she was christened. How about Annie?


----------



## Rodders

Ok, I just watched the first episode. Pretty interesting ending.


----------



## WaylanderToo

I really like this series - I suspect that you could argue that this is the spiritual successor to Blake's 7


----------



## clovis-man

REBerg said:


> *2.10 Take the Shot*
> 
> View attachment 31523​
> Back to tedium aboard ship for this episode
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hallucinations controlled by a simulation. Can't say that I was overly impressed by this one.
> 
> I think that the android is heading the plot often enough that it's time she was christened. How about Annie?



Actually, I kind of liked this episode, although I have to 'fess up at the outset that the android is my favorite character. The only knock on it was that it was pretty obvious where the story was going fairly early into it.

The last two combined episodes were somewhat interesting, although I got tired of all the recycled dialogue from all other TV space operas ("on screen", etc.) I am left wondering how future character interactions will go and how resurfacing memories will make it intriguing or just more confrontational. I guess we'll see.


----------



## REBerg

*2.11 Wish I'd Spaced You When I Had the Chance




*

Out and about!



Spoiler



Be it ever so much more entertaining, R&R for the Raza crew members means trouble. Things tend to go terribly wrong when you're simultaneously being hunted by the Galactic Authority and the ultimate actuarial cult, Hansmeed and the Seers.

I thought the Danker Brothers were working for someone else when they snatched Five from the marketplace. Considering their actual plans, they all got what they deserved with Three's shotgun justice.

Three again revealed the heart of gold beating beneath his gruff, bad-boy exterior. Five immediately saw through his attempt to save her through alienation. His willingness to take full blame for the Iriden-3 bomb that killed 15,000 was a surprise.


----------



## REBerg

*2.11 Sometimes in Life You Don't Get to Choose




*

Holy Red Wedding!



Spoiler



The Emperor Ishida Ryo formerly known as Four may have been justified in immediately executing his enemies (as well as those annoying Seers) upon claiming the Zairon throne, but he should have spared his step-brother.

Hiro had cooperated with Four's planned coup in every way. As he had never really wanted the throne, killing him was an unnecessary act of violence. Five was right in her feelings that the Raza crew members are better off without the memories of their bloodthirsty former selves.

I found it difficult to believe that the Raza's crew would commit all of its resources, including the blink drive, to restoring Four as emperor of Zairon. He would not make a trustworthy ally in the looming corporate intergalactic war.

It's noteworthy that the android once again saved the day.


----------



## REBerg

*2.13 But First We Save the Galaxy*





Major league cliffhanger!


Spoiler



Did everyone survive the series of explosions that destroyed the space station hosting the corporate conference? Seems both unlikely and likely.
Action-packed with lots of political maneuvering. Great ending for the season.
As if the cliffhanger wasn't enough, Syfy  confirmed that the series will return in 2017.


----------



## clovis-man

I keep finding things to pick on with this show. Now I'm starting to be annoyed with the obvious cloning of John Carpenter's score from *Big Trouble In Little China*. Still lots of palace intrigue (literally) and action. But sometimes to little effect. No more episodes until next year. REBerg, are you and I the only ones in the 'verse still watching this?

Also learning that we'll have to wait until 2017 for the next episodes of *The Expanse*. Now, *THAT* annoys me.


----------



## Droflet

I'm watching. Although I much prefer the Expanse.


----------



## Rodders

I've only watched the first half of the first series, but I am enjoying it very much. I think that this is Different style of show, I don't think it's fair to directly compare them.

I must confess that Sy Fy have pulled a blinder. With this, Killjoys and the Expanse, they're mAking some awesome TV. Long may it continue.


----------



## REBerg

clovis-man said:


> I keep finding things to pick on with this show. Now I'm starting to be annoyed with the obvious cloning of John Carpenter's score from *Big Trouble In Little China*. Still lots of palace intrigue (literally) and action. But sometimes to little effect. No more episodes until next year. REBerg, are you and I the only ones in the 'verse still watching this?
> 
> Also learning that we'll have to wait until 2017 for the next episodes of *The Expanse*. Now, *THAT* annoys me.


Must be enough watching, beyond you, I and Droflet, to support a third season, just not enough here enthused enough to comment on it.
Faults aside, this season was, for me, a big improvement over the do nothing first season. The Blink Drive is a clever innovation that opens all sort of plot avenues. No pedestrian FTL travel for the crew of the Raza!


Spoiler



Getting the drive back should be a top priority next season


Couldn't agree more on the delay for season 2 of the _Expanse_. Syfy has been promoting it, so I'm hoping for an early 2017 return.


----------



## WaylanderToo

TBH I'm really enjoying DM, better than Killjoys (which itself isn't bad!). I really enjoyed S1 and think that S2 is continuing well (though it does lean heavily on Blake's 7)


----------



## Mr Orange

So was that the end of the season? Just caught up. Did I miss something,  or did no one ever explain how they got out of the palace?

I have enjoyed it in an easy watching no thinking kind of way, but now I have to actually wait for episodes, it might drift out of my space port and be forgotten.

So many things I have to grit my teeth through as well.

For one,  someone really needs to get on space and research station security.

Edit: And it's better than last season, but some of the cast could do with refresher acting courses...


----------



## clovis-man

Mr Orange said:


> And it's better than last season, but some of the cast could do with refresher acting courses...



Agreed. Two needs to do more than just read the lines. Same with Four (or is that Emperor Four). Three seems to fit within his character pretty well and, as I've said before, the Android is my favorite. And the script needs more than just "We'll space you", "On screen" and "We've got company". Even a space opera could do with some more realistic dialogue. Lessons could be learned from *The Expanse*.


----------



## Mr Orange

Three has definitely got better and grown into his role/lines. Don't mind the acting of 4 or 2, 6 and 5 are still awful.

I think the android might be the best actor of the lot. Which is ironic considering she is portraying a robot.


----------



## Rodders

So I finished the first series this afternoon. Good cliff hanger. 

I rather like it, although I do prefer Killjoys. All of the characters have good back stories, but 3, the android and the girl are the most interesting to me. 

I do hipped that we get to see what the Raza can do. 

Looking forward to seeing series two and I'm glad there's a third series.


----------



## WaylanderToo

I really enjoyed S2 and I am very curious to see how they manage to explain their way out of the events of the season finale....


----------



## Randy M.

I find this and _Killjoys_ a fun one-two punch on Friday nights. Looking forward to season 3 of both.


Randy M.


----------



## svalbard

Finished the series and as cliffhangers go it was pretty good. Niggles aside(bad acting, lazy story telling and woeful script) the show is surprisingly engaging.


----------



## Rodders

I thought that i'd give this a bump. I've ordered series two from Amazon and i'm hoping that it'll be here in a day or two.


----------



## Rodders

Bumping this again. I'm into series two and really enjoying it. The Blink Drive is an interesting tool and it was nice to see a glimpse of what the Raza is capable of. Series three could be pretty awesome.


----------



## REBerg

Season 3 launches Friday, June 9.






I'm looking forward to seeing what the crew can do with the Blink Drive.


----------



## Mr Orange

I'll admit I had forgotten about this show. Might have a look at the new season but not sure it will hold my interest any more after The Expanse


----------



## Alexa

I'm more interested in Killjoy, but as they are back to back, I'm following Dark Matter, too. I was quite dissapointed by Four's/Ryo Tetsuda/Ryo Ishida behaviour in season 2.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I'm more interested in Killjoy, but as they are back to back, I'm following Dark Matter, too. I was quite dissapointed by Four's/Ryo Tetsuda/Ryo Ishida behaviour in season 2.


Oh, yeah. Killjoys is by far the more entertaining of the pair.
Four's regaining his memories certainly appeared to be an expressway to the dark side. He has set an example for other members of the crew to avoid. No matter how much they may wish to know their real selves, they are better off with their clean reboots.
I have not completely abandoned hope that Four may yet redeem himself.


----------



## Alexa

Sill make us wonder what kind of dark secret all have to hide. 
I hope Four will redeem himself as I really like him before transforming in a cruel emperor.


----------



## Alexa

So, this season will finally not compete with Killjoys which is great. 

Space channel gave us every week now the trailer for the new series. Let the countdown begin:17 days left and see the bad guys back. 

Spoiler: Four is in trouble with his old team.


----------



## Mark Robson

Anyone else here enjoying the SF TV series, Dark Matter?  From what I've seen so far, I think it will very much appeal to the fans of Firefly.  I've watched the first 5 episodes to date: six misfit crew members on board a spaceship wake from cryo-stasis unable to remember who they are or what they are doing on board the ship.  All of their diverse skills are still intact, so it quickly becomes apparent that only certain memories have been wiped, and that it has been done deliberately.  Within a matter of a few episodes, mysteries swirl around each of the characters and you can almost feel the writers piling up the twists in store for future episodes.

Personally speaking, this is the most engaging SF series I've watched in a long time.  I liked the first season of 'The Expanse' as well, but I like Dark Matter more.  Definitely getting a big thumbs up so far.

Edit:  I see I'm way behind the times with this one.  Couldn't see any discussions on this until I posted.  Lol.  Going to have to refresh my navigation skills here.


----------



## Alexa

They are finally back ! I watched the first episode's two hours last night.


----------



## ctg

I have a problem with Ryo. I don't think the Emperor plot line will last long in the season 3 even though they could build upon it. It would be easier to believe he will be back in the ship before the season finish. Another thing is the blink drive. It's just too powerful technology to remain in the play, because it destroys so many boundaries.


----------



## Alexa

I liked him in the first seasons. He was more human, not like this Emperor guy. 

So do you think Raza will get back the blink drivevand then give it to somebody to keep it safe ?


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> So do you think Raza will get back the blink drivevand then give it to somebody to keep it safe ?



To be honest, yes. They will install blink drive and use it as a plot device for most of the season. The episode 9 is going to be something special from what they said in an interview. Ryo however, they're already showing his time on the thrown getting challenging. His sister is going to either murder him or she'll will inherit the power through her schemes.


----------



## Alexa

It makes sense. Episode 9 you say ? We will have to wait 8 weeks to find out.


----------



## Juliana

I'm two episodes away from the end of season 2 - need to hurry up as season 3 just started! Although I confess I liked season 1 best... I see you found the thread over in TV. But probably full of spoilers! 

Have you checked out Killjoys? That's another fun one.


----------



## Droflet

And don't forget The Expanse.


----------



## Juliana

Droflet said:


> And don't forget The Expanse.



My favorite show!!!!!!!! Such great characters.... *sigh*


----------



## Alexa

I'm confused. Why do we have this thread in here when we already have one in General TV discussion ?

Dark Matter


----------



## Juliana

Alexa said:


> Why do we have this thread in here when we already have one in General TV discussion ?



Mark edited above to say he saw the other DM thread only after he had posted here.


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Alexa

Thanks to the mods, I'm no longer confused.


----------



## Juliana

Alexa said:


> Thanks to the mods, I'm no longer confused.



Thanks mods!!!


----------



## REBerg

*3.01/3.02 Being Better is Much Harder/It Doesn't Have To Be Like This*
Action-packed double-episode season premiere!


Spoiler



The Blink Drive is back in the hands of the "good guys." Now what are they going to do with it?
When Ryo's clone was terminated, he must have gotten the message. His former crewmates, unaware until they shot him that they were dealing with a clone, are prepared to kill him.
I wonder if he could yet be salvaged by undergoing another mindwipe, eliminating his ruthless ambition along with his memories. The others might accept the return of their buddy, Four, now that they know he didn't murder Nyx.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> When Ryo's clone was terminated, he must have gotten the message



Thing is and he said: "I was disconnected from the clone. I don't know what happened to it or the station." So what message he was supposed to get? 



REBerg said:


> I wonder if he could yet be salvaged by undergoing another mindwipe,



I thought that same thing, but I came to a conclusion what would stop him from getting into same point by just following the trail he has left behind. If they would wipe his memory, they would have to wipe also everything else from the universe. Ryo is too clever to not find out what he has done in the past.



REBerg said:


> The others might accept the return of their buddy



In my mind they would be better off accepting redeemed Ryo and even then not really trusting him ever again. He is going to be bad boy whatever happens.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> Thing is and he said: "I was disconnected from the clone. I don't know what happened to it or the station." So what message he was supposed to get?


Right you are. All he knows is that his clone was destroyed. He doesn't know how.


----------



## WaylanderToo

really enjoying this


----------



## Mr Orange

I got bored of this at the end of the 2nd season, is the 3rd season worth it?


----------



## Alexa

They still struggle and fight against each other. The android is more human as ever.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Mr Orange said:


> I got bored of this at the end of the 2nd season, is the 3rd season worth it?




hard for me to say as I enjoyed S2 as well


----------



## REBerg

*3.04 All the Time in the World*
I really enjoyed this episode -- Groundhog Day meets _STNG_'s Cause and Effect


Spoiler



The android's scheduled 5-second time trip into the past seemed to reveal a lot of what the future holds for the crew of the Raza as well as the galaxy. I guess her understanding of the time device was a bit off the mark.
Three really shines as the center of the anomaly. His anticipation of and reactions to what the other characters would say and do as the loop repeated were seriously funny. His reconnection with the digital version of Sarah was heartwarming.
Looks like the Raza now has an Ash memorial bulkhead.


----------



## Alexa

Me too. It was one the funniest episodes so far. I'm really curious how this will end, unless what we have seen in this episode revels to be true.


----------



## Juliana

Alexa said:


> The android is more human as ever.



She's one of my favorite characters. Along with Three.



REBerg said:


> I really enjoyed this episode -- Groundhog Day meets _STNG_'s Cause and Effect



It was so much fun! Three was hilarious.


----------



## Alexa

Last episode left me confused about double Portia and Titch. And who took Six again ?


----------



## Juliana

Alexa said:


> Last episode left me confused about double Portia and Titch. And who took Six again ?





Spoiler



Six stayed behind at that mining colony they liberated, to help organize a new government. They'd lost contact with him. Let's hope that Five's 'space dad' is still alive! (Two is totally her space mom...)


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Last episode left me confused about double Portia and Titch. And who took Six again ?


I generally don't like parallel dimension, double character storylines.
I don't see the point here, other than to prove what badasses the crew members were before their memories were wiped. That had already been accomplished with Four's transformation into the ruthless Emperor Ishida after he had regained his memories.


----------



## Juliana

REBerg said:


> I generally don't like parallel dimension, double character storylines.
> I don't see the point here, other than to prove what badasses the crew members were before their memories were wiped. That had already been accomplished with Four's transformation into the ruthless Emperor Ishida after he had regained his memories.



Agreed!!


----------



## Alexa

I don't mind to see from time to time stories in a parallel dimension. After all the fun we had last week with Three, this last episode was a waste of time. It was just the Android who saved the story a little.


----------



## Juliana

Alexa said:


> It was just the Android who saved the story a little.



Oh, yes, that was fun.


----------



## REBerg

*3.07 I Wish I Could Believe You*



Spoiler



As multi-level dream reality plots go, this one wasn’t bad. I liked how Six was able to turn the tables on his captors and extract information from his captors after they had failed in all of their attempts to con information from him.

The android’s nocturnal visits to the sleeping crew members and pointing a gun at Three were disturbing. Has she somehow come under the control of Digital Sarah, who has become disenchanted with her virtual environment?


----------



## Alexa

I had difficulties to understand what was going on in this episode, but then they showed us those who kidnapped Six and the story had more sense.I'm glad Six is back in the team. We also know something about his family and understand his character better.


----------



## ctg

I just watched the ground hog day. Excellent episode and very funny. I cannot remember when I have laughed as much in this series. But it wasn't just comedy gold as the visions from the future laid a lot of groundwork. Some that's very ominous. Still that episode alone makes this to be a successor to FarScape. At least in spirit as I'm still waiting for the aliens to appear (Drake equation should be valid in this series).


----------



## Alexa

I loved last evening episode.



Spoiler



Finally Ryo made his apperance on the Raza, looking for the blink drive. And he managed to hack and control the Android. Ii think he misses the team, but he is not ready to abandon his emperor role yet.


----------



## REBerg

The android again stole the show. The thing they did with her eyes was spooky.


----------



## Alexa

It's more unbelievable to see an android *possessed* by a telepathic. Nevertheless, this episode was very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## ctg

They already showed the hyped ninth episode? Or are we still talking about that grazy last one?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> They already showed the hyped ninth episode? Or are we still talking about that grazy last one?


3.08 Hot Chocolate


----------



## REBerg

*3.09 Isn't That a Paradox?*





*Guess who's coming to the neighborhood potluck?
*​Fun episode. Reminiscent of_ Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home_.



Spoiler



What would be the best souvenir the crew of the Raza could take back from a trip to early 21st-century Earth? How about a fully functional Blink Drive?
Without the android, the visit would have been a failure -- both in terms of the plot and cultural comments. How long before Zoie Palmer gets top billing in the opening credits?


*
*​


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Reminiscent of_ Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home_.



Exactly. I was thinking it resembled more than one of the old Star Trek missions and the way they behaved was bar to their rules. Thing was I was expecting them to be more 'villanous' than a suburban family with a teen goth (their fiercest weapon filled with angst). 



Spoiler






REBerg said:


> How about a fully functional Blink Drive?



Not just that, but the knowledge of the team, the facility and possibly its location. So they could go there and liberate spare-parts.


----------



## Alexa

Funny indeed. And the episode ends promising more of the Android adventures.


----------



## REBerg

*3.10 Built, Not Born*
Alternate title: All in the Family? 







Spoiler



So, Two/Portia/Rebecca and the Android/Suki are sisters (kinda). The Android got Mom’s looks (exactly), while Two got the more advanced artificial human tech in the Dwarf Star Clan. With the added role of Dr. Irena Shaw, Mother of Androids, Zoie Palmer got to substitute her original British accent for her usual monotonal Android inflection.

What does the not-so-innocent Victor Dwarf Star plan to do with Sarah, now that her human consciousness has been transferred to an Android body? Is an android insurrection coming, and does Dr. Shaw condone it?  Will Raza crew members ever call the Android Suki?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Is an android insurrection coming,



I thought it was fine season final and this way they'll have better start for the next one. The Android Rebellion is an interesting idea, intriguing even as they're in theory superior to humans. A galactic wide rebellion would be scary and it would make the current corporation war to look like a side skirmish. Galactic Authorities wouldn't have ships or men to handle that crisis. 

Resurrection through android body should be ultra tech, but with the blink drive being in the existence I guess it's just another norm. Thing is they keep dabbling with all these cool concepts but none has been taken forward, instead it is as if the showrunners are scared to dip into the possible events. 

We have no idea of how many androids there are, but I bet in unified form, they would do a lot of damage. 



REBerg said:


> does Dr. Shaw condone it?



No. She doesn't have hate in her. I suspect she'll use the opportunity to tune the resurrected android model a bit further before she downloads into one. 



REBerg said:


> Will Raza crew members ever call the Android Suki?



Don't know. They're pretty fixed with the Android and the numbers even though all of them have names.


----------



## Alexa

We still have 3 episodes left, right ?



Spoiler



That Victor guy definitely hides something and I'm prety sure the Android will outsmart him.

I didn't expect seeing the Android as a copy of Dr. Shaw and I had pity of her once she realised the truth. Dr. Shaw should find another body as Raza's Android got a personality of her own.

I hope Sarah will be back in her new android form and not her exit from the show.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> We still have 3 episodes left, right ?



Oui


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Can someone remind me what episode they had that black stuff in, because I do not have a recollection about the alien incident with Three, please?



I honestly think this is a good follower to take over Farscape role in the SyFy offerings. Especially as they have upped their and became quite bold. To me Killjoys doesn't do it. I don't personally feel excited about it, while Dark Matter is one I want to watch.


----------



## Alexa

Speak for yourself as I prefer Killjoys ! S.3 is full of surprises while there are almost non existent in Dark Matter. 

Sorry, I don't remember either about the black stuff.


----------



## Cathbad

REBerg said:


> *Isn't That a Paradox?*



Doxes don't come in pairs.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me what episode they had that black stuff in, because I do not have a recollection about the alien incident with Three, please?


I vaguely remembered the problem from last season. Checked around and found this.


Spoiler



Episode Twenty-Two


*
3.11 The Dwarf Star Conspiracy


 

*


Spoiler



The corporate wars pale a bit in light of  the Wesley Crusher (AKA Alexander Rook) open door policy for alien invaders to suck the life from our Universe. I assume that Rook, Dwarf Star industries mastermind, was co-opted early in the plot to infiltrate Humanity with replicants piloted by body-snatching clouds of soot.
On a lighter note, how about the Android's new look?  I lost count of how many times she said "Boobs."  /SPOILER]


----------



## Alexa

I prefer the Android's new outfit and the moment she gets obsessed by her boobs.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I prefer the Android's new outfit and the moment she gets obsessed by her boobs.
> 
> View attachment 38734


The Android's exchange with Two was laugh-out-loud funny. She was like a kid who had just used a new word that startled a parent. She couldn't stop repeating it.


----------



## ctg

Boobs


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Boobs


 Stop!


----------



## Alexa

You should see the face of Two in After Dark Matter when he talks about the new outfit!


----------



## REBerg

It's a little strange watching one cast member hosting a show and interviewing other cast members. The blogger, the only outsider, didn't get to say much.


----------



## Cathbad

REBerg said:


> It's a little strange watching one cast member hosting a show and interviewing other cast members. The blogger, the only outsider, didn't get to say much.



Which means there was no outside/distance viewpoint.

When you're the only source of reviews for your own work, you're likely to be fooled by the reviewer.


----------



## Alexa

Damn the producer ! We finally found out something from our heroes past and now we have en entire week to wonder if Two killed Four.


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> We finally found out something from our heroes past and now we have en entire week to wonder if Two killed Four.



They have teased with same thing a couple of times already. I don't think anything fatal has happened and we'll see everyone fine and Four will let back in the ship as part of the regular roster. He has no empire. No loyal soldiers. Not even a palace left.

Boobs.


----------



## Alexa

You remember the magic word !


----------



## REBerg

*3.12 My Final Gift to You*
I call foul!
Ryo no right reveal the deepest, darkest secrets of other crew members. Unlike Ryo, the rest of the crew all wisely chose not to regain the memories of their former evil selves. Ryo is using his knowledge to save his own miserable butt.
As far as how the Android/Suki might decide about joining the robotic revolution, I say boobs!


----------



## Alexa

So Two has a daughter and she wants to protect her. Nothing evil in there.

I wanna kick Three's ass after this week's episode. He wants Ryo dead only because he knows what he did to Sarah.

Suki is smart. I'm sure she will take a *reasonable* decision.

I say boobs!


----------



## Cathbad

I finally watched the first three episodes of tis last night.  I'm liking!


----------



## Alexa

From the first season or the 3rd ? If you are at the beginning, we are going to be more careful not to spoil the story for you.


----------



## Cathbad

First season.


----------



## Alexa

Good. We may need your help to remember facts from the first season, just to understand better what's going on in the 3rd one. 

Do you have any comments for the first episodes ?


----------



## Cathbad

Well, at first, I was thinking "this has been done".  But then they discover they're the bad guys!  Great twist!


----------



## Alexa

It depends on the angle you look at them. Keep looking and you will not regret it. Those twists have a *bad* habit repeating themselves.

Do you have access to watch Killjoys, too ?


----------



## Cathbad

*1.04*

Looks like there's a problem with the lack of females!


----------



## Cathbad

Alexa said:


> Do you have access to watch Killjoys, too ?



If it's on Netflix...


----------



## Alexa

You should check !

Killjoys: Season 1 | Netflix New Releases


----------



## Cathbad

I will... right after this episode of Dark Matter.


----------



## Cathbad

*1.10* & *11
*
Found the first thing to complain about.

One of the oldest Special Effects is a person being thrown back.  It's usually done using a harness around the victim and a wire to pull him/her back fast.  Easy-Peasy!

So why did _Dark Matter_ get it so wrong?  In both episodes, someone got "spaced".  Both looked like they were walking backward - and not even very fast!  It was a very bad FX, and to blow such an easy one left me thinking, WTH?

Episode 10 also had worried this two-parter would have an illogical conclusion, but 11 was a good conclusion, leaving another fine mystery to be solved!


----------



## ctg

Oh man. Not again. Poor boobs.


----------



## Alexa

ctg said:


> Oh man. Not again. Poor boobs.



Not so loud. Cathbad is still far away of those boobs. 

Wow ! Last night episode was rock'n roll. The series has not been cancelled _or_ renewed for a fourth season yet.


----------



## REBerg

For an episode titled "Nowhere to Go," this finale left plenty of places to go
If the series doesn't get a fourth season, it will be one of the worst cliffhanger endings ever. The only way could end like this is a Syfy cancellation blindside -- not unheard of, but I think unlikely in this case.


----------



## Alexa

I suppose we have to wait for the finale of Killjoys' next week. I don't know why, Syfy kinda linked these series on a back to back Friday shows.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> If the series doesn't get a fourth season, it will be one of the worst cliffhanger endings ever. The only way could end like this is a Syfy cancellation blindside -- not unheard of, but I think unlikely in this case.



Thing is it's always the same. Nothing changes. No deaths. No drama. No trouble and raised tension, because of "what we do" that is the problem. 



Alexa said:


> I suppose we have to wait for the finale of Killjoys' next week. I don't know why, Syfy kinda linked these series on a back to back Friday shows.



Four more episodes.


----------



## Alexa

ctg said:


> Thing is it's always the same. Nothing changes. No deaths. No drama. No trouble and raised tension, because of "what we do" that is the problem.
> 
> Four more episodes.



They killed One afther the first season.

The first two seasons have only 13 episodes each. What makes you think are are four more left, not that I will complain about ?


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> What makes you think are are four more left, not that I will complain about ?



Because last night was number nine.


----------



## Alexa

In this case, I'm glad you were right and I was wrong.


----------



## Cathbad

So, y'all kept a secret from me!



Spoiler



No one told me Wesley Crusher had taken a new job on Dark Matter!    ...thanks!


----------



## REBerg

The _Dark Matter_ season ended last Friday with episode 13. The _Killjoys _season will end this Friday with episode 10.
_Dark Matter _season 3 started June 9 with a double episode. _Killjoys_ didn't get going until June 30.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> The _Dark Matter_ season ended last Friday with episode 13. The _Killjoys _season will end this Friday with episode 10.
> _Dark Matter _season 3 started June 9 with a double episode. _Killjoys_ didn't get going until June 30.



They were renewed at same time. I wonder why Killjoys got shorter season.


----------



## REBerg

Maybe different production companies? I think_ Killjoys_ is a pickup from a Canadian channel.


----------



## Alexa

Both series are Canadian.


----------



## Cathbad

Dangit... Netflix doesn't have season 3 yet!


----------



## Alexa

No worries. They will add it to their library now that the season is over on the main channels. 

And as REBerg said before, there is room enough for season 4.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Both series are Canadian.


Well, then, there is no excuse for the disparity.
I want 15 new episodes for both series next year. Get on them!


----------



## Alexa

I'm working on that right now. Be patient another two weeks !


----------



## Alexa

Sorry guys. Only Killjoys moves forward for another two seasons. There will be no season 4 for Dark Matter.

'Dark Matter' Canceled at Syfy After 3 Seasons


----------



## Cathbad

Alexa said:


> Sorry guys. Only Killjoys moves forward for another two seasons. There will be no season 4 for Dark Matter.
> 
> 'Dark Matter' Canceled at Syfy After 3 Seasons


----------



## Alexa

Cathbad, you still have 2 seasons to watch, so enjoy !


----------



## Cathbad

Alexa said:


> Cathbad, you still have 2 seasons to watch, so enjoy !



I've finished the first 2 seasons - waiting for Season 3 to make it to Netflix.


----------



## Alexa

Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rodders

Oh no, that's terrible news! I'm pleased Killjoys was picked up but Dark Matter was pretty decent too.


----------



## Alexa

S3 had a 6 % drop in the audience, so they decided to pull the plug on it. The producers didn't expect the cancellation, from waht we could see in the last episode.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> S3 had a 6 % drop in the audience, so they decided to pull the plug on it. The producers didn't expect the cancellation, from waht we could see in the last episode.


That is a surprise.
I expected _Dark Matter_ to be cancelled after the first season, which I thought had aspired toward mediocrity. The past two seasons have been much better.
I hope Syfy gives Mallozzi and Mullie a chance to wrap things up with a special or two, as they did with _SG-1_.


----------



## Alexa

Maybe the producers had a package deal for back-to-back shows and finally dropped Dark Matter for an additional Killjoys season. I mean, I was more than happy to find out about S4, but didn't expect right away the announce for S5.
We really cannot compare the success of SG-1 with Dark Matter.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Maybe the producers had a package deal for back-to-back shows and finally dropped Dark Matter for an additional Killjoys season. I mean, I was more than happy to find out about S4, but didn't expect right away the announce for S5.
> We really cannot compare the success of SG-1 with Dark Matter.


One can always hope, which, I've been told, springs eternal.


----------



## Cathbad

Eternal Springs is just north of Silver Springs.


----------

